
Events that moved Linux forward - yiedyie
http://opensource.com/business/14/3/three-events-that-shaped-linux
======
YesThatTom2
On that list should be AT&T'w lawsuit trying to destroy BSD unix thus
motivating Linus to clone it.

~~~
bryanlarsen
I don't think that it had much impact on Linus' motivation himself, but it
certainly had a huge motivation on many of the huge number of hackers who
helped turn Linux from a toy kernel into an entire world class operating
system

------
freehunter
In more recent events, I would posit that Ubuntu's push for the desktop along
with giving away free CDs (and free shipping) helped move desktop Linux into a
more mainstream conversation.

------
agumonkey
I wonder if debian's systemd adoption could fit there.

~~~
trayfare
the title said events that move linux _forward_

~~~
agumonkey
Haha, that's what I was waiting for. But sometimes seemingly aimless change is
the basis of a good metamorphosis. Let's see.

------
ZoFreX
I would vote to add Android to that list.

~~~
pessimizer
This article is actually about GNU/Linux.

>In the year 1991, the conducive conditions existed that would create Linux
and start its spread. Linus in Helsinki had the kernel but no shell,
libraries, or compiler. Stallman, in Boston had necessary programs that could
be wrapped around an operating system.

